# The Spooky Walk officially opens tonight at 7!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'll get some pictures of the crowd if I get the chance. Also I'll try to get some pictures of us scaring people for you guys.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Good luck with the Grand Opening!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes , good luck, and have fun.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

good luck man......hope its good weather where you are


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Work hard Erick, have fun and be safe.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Good luck on your walk!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

Great I can't wait to see pictures!


----------

